# embora



## Panameño-

Amigos del foro,

He buscado la manera de comprender el uso de EMBORA y todavia tengo dificultad.  He encontrado informacion aqui, en otras paginas y diccionarios y todavia no logro encajar esta palabra en uso correcto. 

Por favor, serian amables de darme frases que se puedan comprender y traducir bien al español!  Se los agradezco a todos.  Gracias por su ayuda como siempre ;-)


----------



## languagemaster

embora quer dizer nao aquí.  Por exemplo... Ele foi embora... él se fue  o sea que se ha ido de aquí.   Quiere decir De aqui.  Para cualquier parte excepto aquí


----------



## MOC

O que a Vanda disse abaixo.


----------



## Vanda

MOC, você se esqueceu que estamos no fórum Pt/Espanhol. 

Embora = aunque.
Veja no nosso dicionário. Inclusive tem exemplos em português e espanhol. 



> conj (ainda que, conquanto) aunque,
> ele foi, embora estivesse cansado-  él fue, aunque estaba cansado,
> embora feia, tinha seus encantos - aunque fea, tenía sus encantos,
> embora não reconhecesse, sabia que estava errada - aunque no lo reconociera, sabía que estaba equivocada


----------



## Berenguer

languagemaster said:


> embora quer dizer nao aquí.  Por exemplo... Ele foi embora... él se fue  o sea que se ha ido de aquí.   Quiere decir De aqui. Para cualquier parte excepto aquí



En este mismo sentido, siempre he oído la frase (no escribo muy allá en portugués) "imos embora!", que lo decían unos brasileños siempre en sentido de "hale, vamonos".


----------



## Vanda

Está certo! embora - irse
Existem as duas formas:

embora - conjunção conforme coloquei no exemplo acima

e
embora - advérbio - ir , irse (do dicionário que fica acima na página do fórum)



foi embora para sempre - se fue para siempre,
já tenho vontade de ir emobra -  ya tengo ganas de irme,
mandar emobra -  echar, despedir,
foi mandado embora do trabalho -  lo han echado del trabajo


----------



## Tomby

*Embora*.- (Adverbio). Etimológicamente significa “en buena hora”, em portugués “_em boa hora_”. Se emplea para expresar la idea de despedida o retirada y varios significados más, pero que para simplificar el tema no los menciono.
*Embora*.- (Conjunción). Significa “aunque”, “aún mismo”, “no obstante”, “sin embargo”, etc.

Ejemplos:
“Embora” suele utilizarse en tiempos verbales del Indicativo:
Pretérito perfeito do Indicativo:
_Nossa vizinha foi embora_ = Nuestra vecina se fue inmediatamente (en seguida).

También en Imperativo:
_Vamos embora!_ = ¡Vayamos! (sin demora).

En Infinitivo:
_Ir embora!_ = ¡Ir ya! (sin demora).

“Embora” suele utilizarse en tiempos verbales del Subjuntivo:
Presente do Conjuntivo:
_Embora seja um bom profissional, nunca chega a horas_ = Aunque sea un buen profesional, nunca es puntual.
Pretérito imperfeito do Conjuntivo:
_Embora estivesse doente, ela foi trabalhar_ = Aunque estuviese enferma, ella iba a trabajar.
Pretérito perfeito do Conjuntivo:
_Embora ela já tinha saído há muito tempo, ainda não chegou a casa_ = Aunque ella hacía mucho que había salido, aún no ha llegado a casa.

Espero ter ajudado.
Feliz Domingo!


----------



## Outsider

Esta palavra tem dois significados principais:


embora = aunque (conjunção)

ir(-se) embora = irse (advérbio)
"Vamos embora!" = "¡Vámonos!"
"Vai-te embora!" = "¡Vete!"

_Felicidade foi embora e a saudade no meu peito ainda mora..._


----------



## Panameño-

Outsider said:


> Esta palavra tem dois significados principais:
> 
> embora = aunque (conjunção)
> ir(-se) embora = irse (advérbio)
> "Vamos embora!" = "¡Vámonos!"
> "Vai-te embora!" = "¡Vete!"
> 
> _Felicidade foi embora e a saudade no meu peito ainda mora..._



Obrigado, Outsider

Pero que haria usted si le veo en la calle y le digo "Vamos" sin decir embora?

Si embora es "IRSE" y vamos es de "van"  Seria eso como decir *vamos yéndonos*?

Como se da cuenta ud. estos son los detallitos que no me dejan dormir 

Obrigado pela ajuda!


----------



## Outsider

En la mayoría de las veces "vamos" tiene la conotación de "vámonos allí" (a algún lugar específico), mientras "vamos embora" tiene más bien la conotación de "vámonos de este lugar" (dejemos este lugar). Pero en portugués no somos tan sistemáticos a distinguir "ir" de "irse" como ustedes en español.

Espero haberme explicado bien.


----------



## Panameño-

Obrigado Outsider,  y a todos por ayudarme a comprender y utilizar esta palabra.


----------



## Panameño-

Vanda said:


> MOC, você se esqueceu que estamos no fórum Pt/Espanhol.
> 
> Embora = aunque.
> Inclusive tem exemplos em português e espanhol.



Gracias Vanda.  El problema no era ese.  Yo siempre trato de buscar definiciones aqui en Wordreference y en  buscadores.  Yo necesitaba una respuesta mas humana, tipo conversacion y el porque se usa asi.  Solamente aqui me puden ayudar y lo han hecho.  Mil Gracias.


----------



## Vanda

Entendo, Panameño. E estamos sempre às ordens, no que for possível.


----------

